
A Market with Millions of Smokers Just Banned Vapes Entirely - suchitpuri
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/a-huge-market-with-millions-of-smokers-just-banned-vapes
======
gaspoweredcat
i still find this absurd, the cause has not yet been identified and its
localised to one country which makes it seem a little presumptuous to ban it
outright

but if youll just wait with me a sec while i put this tin foil hat on maybe
this was an intentional move, a whole host of new kids/teens have become
hooked on nicotine, take away the vapes and they have no other source than
good old ciggies

although im not sure that makes sense to me as surely they make more profit on
eliquid and the various equipment than they do off standard cigs

